# Best ignition System for Single Cyl. IC engines.



## jimsshop1 (Jun 19, 2018)

In the past I have used points, condenser and coils from automobile applications and although they work well the coils are large and difficult to hide along with the atv battery in a wood box the engine sits on. I know there are cdi's, I think that's what they are called, out there but what are the best ones to use. I was at a large engine show last Saturday, The Cool Springs Museum Expo and there were many vendors there but no one was selling the ignition systems which was strange but the model engines I saw were all using the buzz boxes which I don't want to mess with.

Thanks,

Jim in Pa


----------



## Engine maker (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't like the Buzz coil either. I like to use either the S&S Machine and Engineering or the Jerry Howell Tim-6. Both are great ignition systems. The Tim-6 is used with 6 volts and the S&S is used with 4.8 volts. You can use either with points, switches or Hall effect for the trigger signal. The difference is that the S&S has the ignition coil built right on the board so no looking for a coil. The S&S is smaller overall but the prices are about the sale when you add the coil to the Tim-6. Both units can be gotten either single spark or buzz ignition.

I was at Coolspring also, but left on Friday. Missed you by a day. I took 7 model Hit and Miss engines to the show. What part of PA are you in?


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Engine maker said:


> I don't like the Buzz coil either. I like to use either the S&S Machine and Engineering or the Jerry Howell Tim-6. Both are great ignition systems. The Tim-6 is used with 6 volts and the S&S is used with 4.8 volts. You can use either with points, switches or Hall effect for the trigger signal. The difference is that the S&S has the ignition coil built right on the board so no looking for a coil. The S&S is smaller overall but the prices are about the sale when you add the coil to the Tim-6. Both units can be gotten either single spark or buzz ignition.
> 
> I was at Coolspring also, but left on Friday. Missed you by a day. I took 7 model Hit and Miss engines to the show. What part of PA are you in?




I have been looking at S&$ web site and I see the one you are talking about. I probably will order it but to me $110 bucks seems like a lot of money for what you get. I guess I could use it on all my engines with points since I only "play" with one at a time.

I live in Warren, Pa. if you have ever visited the Kinzua Dam then you were close.  Route 6 runs right through Warren.

Thank you for responding to my question.

Jim


----------



## e.picler (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm using the CDI with hall sensor from S/S Machine on my TI4 (4 cylinder) and it is working really fine, I'm very happy.

Jim, if you order the CDI without the charger and batteries it will cost you $85,00

Edi


----------



## TonyM (Jun 20, 2018)

I am not an electrician by any stretch of the imagination but I found it easy to build the ignition designed by D.Sage and J.Gedde  - here -  https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/a-new-ignition-circuit.20415/page-4 
I bought enough components for 5 units.  I used the 12V version because I already had spare batteries and used cheap COP coils.
They work extremely well and less than 20 Euro each including the hall sensors plus half an hour to make.


----------



## natalefr (Jun 20, 2018)

I bought this ignition and it works very well, it also exists in version 2 and more cylinders
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Rcex...091.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.51166c37I85LZd

Another cheap and fine system from J.Ridders
http://www.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_blokker_vonkcircuit/blokker_crcuit_frameset.htm


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi jimsshop1 !
I used the same this link for my engine - maybe help you 
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_blokker_vonkcircuit/blokker_circuit_frametekst_engels.htm
And Special Thanks Ridders for share


----------



## ninefinger (Jun 20, 2018)

not sure about "best" but as far as cost goes try this -$32.25 plus shipping
https://hobbyking.com/en_us/replacement-complete-ignition-set-for-single-cylinder-gas-engines.html
similar to the link natalefr sent but I'm always a bit suspicious of Aliexpress (had one bad experience) - I have experience buying from hobbyking (they actually made good on a defective product delivered).  I  have one of these (or similar - few years old) but haven't used it yet - was going to try fixing a chainsaw that had its magneto die but never got around to it (new chainsaw showed up via relatives...)
Mike


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 20, 2018)

I've used the hobbyking Rcexel clones before and they work great, although they have built-in automatic advance that makes getting the timing right initially a real pain.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 21, 2018)

Cogsy: could you expand about the timing issues and how you deal with it?


----------



## natalefr (Jun 21, 2018)

Together with the electronic ignition it is good to buy the tester to adjust the ignition angle of the candle http://www.wrongwayrc.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=133
On youtube https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Rcexl+Ignition+Hall+Sensor+Tester


----------



## lohring (Jun 21, 2018)

I know this isn't the answer you are looking for.  However, by far the simplest ignition system for any model engine engine is the glow plug.  It's been used on both two strokes and four strokes since the late 1940s.  It's even been used with gasoline, though alcohol based fuels are more common.  It's the system still favored by commercial small model engine builders.  Only when engines get over around 20 cc does spark ignition take over.

Lohring Miller


----------



## kadora (Jun 21, 2018)

LOHRING
I like glow plug ignition too but i am surprised that is possible to ignite gasoline fuel with glow plug.
Can you send more information on this subject?
Thank you


----------



## colby15642 (Jun 21, 2018)

I volunteer at Coolspring.  I recommend emailing Nick Rowland for discussion on model engine ignition systems.  He was set up near Lee Pederson's pavilion.


----------



## mgbyrne3 (Jun 21, 2018)

Suggest you get issue #34 of Model Engine Builder magazine (https://www.modelenginebuilder.com) for a detailed article on ignition systems, including information on the Sage Gedde design with improvements over the TIM-6.  Transistor switching with Hall Effect sensors or reed switches are very convenient.


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 22, 2018)

ozzie46 said:


> Cogsy: could you expand about the timing issues and how you deal with it?


From memory, these ignitions automatically advance about 30 degrees with increasing speed. So turning over by hand generates a spark, which I used to set timing, but it's far too late when the engine is spinning at running speed. The only way I got around it was to make a timing system that could be changed dramatically on the fly, then just keep adjusting it while spinning over/running til it was good enough. I've only ever used them on Hit and Miss engines so advance with speed wasn't an issue.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 22, 2018)

I use them with my Hoglets that have a manual advance so I never noticed an issue.

Thanks 
Ron


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies and options. Can someone explain the use of hall sensors and how and where they are installed. I have only ever used auto points systems. Thanks

Jim


----------



## natalefr (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Jim I mountthe hall sensor on the axis of the camshaft looks at the photos, the black dot you see on the disk is the magnet that gives the impulse to electronic ignition The hall sensor prevents you from building complicated ignition systems with auto points systems, there are electronic ignitions even for engines with more cylinders


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ok so I just mill a hole in the cam disc and glue it in and adjust the timing like I would on a cam lobe by rotating as needed. I wonder If I can buy the one you are using in the USA. The link you sent me is non translatable as far as I can tell but I'm not comp. savy. Thanks for the photos. I tried to do a search on hall sensors but the search function is not easy to use now that they changed things.

Jim


----------



## natalefr (Jun 25, 2018)

How a hall does work 
https://results.searchlock.com/sear...src=g&tbm=web&sr=pageredir-google&chnm=js_534

For Ignition
https://www.aliexpress.com/premium/...ative_id=SB_20180624224609&isViewCP=y&catId=0

Be careful because the magnet is not supplied with the ignition, you need a small 3x5 or 4x6mm neodymium magnet


----------



## cox24711 (Jun 27, 2018)

Jim
I thought I might give my 2 cents worth
the coils that I use are from the Australian made "Victa" lawnmowers I pick up from the dump for $1 and I use LUCAS DSB101 style points that i can pick up easily over here in Australia. I run it using a 6v NIMH battery (rechargeable). Cheap and cheerful. never had a problem with it. no sensors no-nonsense it's small and it works.

In the great USA, you can probably use a brigs mower coil instead of a Victa.


----------



## lohring (Jun 27, 2018)

The NV GX-40 is a glow plug engine that runs on gasoline.  More information is on RC universe.

Lohring Miller


----------

